# Noon North American Forecast for PlowSite Weather Members



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

It is NOON...please join us at http://youtu.be/ykXDvLJ4kVM

This is our outlook from a month ago...our new outlook will be on the site

snowremovalweather.com by 3pm EDT.

This video that is loaded now is available for you to see the big difference between our services and others and especially the methodology we use, to produce a much more useful and tactical forecast than others.

Please view our video now and sign up for our tiral

then at 4, go to our snowremovalweather.com site and view our new more detailed outlook'

Regards
John Travers


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Afraid to go and look.

You could not even get the day right when you were going to release the info.

I do like how if I sign up for your service and you are wrong, you pay/reimburse me.

I don't like how you expect me to pay you a bonus if you are correct - why whould you get a bonus for doing your job properly?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

The weather rock is like a sore *****, you can't beat it. Always right


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Gonna have to find me a weather rock.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

GSS LLC;1502318 said:


> The weather rock is like a sore *****, you can't beat it. Always right


You must be < 40 years old and single. After that, you're ***** doesn't get sore any longer, as it's just used to get rid of your beer waste


----------

